
Ask HN: Any websites/ways in finding enthusiastic devs to start a hobby project - biggyjump
Lately, I have been thinking to experiment with a lot of new web technologies. Is there a way to find devs with similar interests with whom I can start&#x2F;spin off a hobby project just to learn some new tech.<p>Silly as it may sound! but any suggestions appreciated
======
enkiv2
The easiest way to get people interested in your hobby project is to write it
yourself. If it's genuinely interesting, strangers will demand commit access.

~~~
biggyjump
True!

